# guttation in/on cannabis buds



## mr_chow (Sep 2, 2011)

...no, i'm not smoking crack.  look it up.

hXXp://www.google.com/search?num=100&hl=en&newwindow=1&safe=off&rlz=1G1ACGWCENUS379&sa=X&ei=6C9hTpeYNOKesQLwg-39Dw&ved=0CBQQBSgA&q=guttation+marijuana&spell=1&biw=1703&bih=875
this stuff looks like dried sap on dried buds and oozing pine sap on growing buds.  ...tasted sweet like honey when i dipped my finger into it and tasted.  melts like fine bubblehash when sparked.

guttating growing bud








dried guttation on bud





peace,

mr_chow


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 3, 2011)

so was it any good?


----------

